# Palawan



## Uus (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi all, I am new here. Have been an expat all my life, but I guess because my last move was in the days before internet I never used sites.
Anyway, here I go. It is time for me to retire somewhere peaceful and read a lot of good things about Palawan. So am very interested to get to know about it. I am a single lady, originally from Holland, lived all over.
I will be visiting Palawan in the next 2 months with the intend to find a small place, preferably a small house, garden etc. Something on the beach?? Or close by. I will be living on a pension, so not a palace but something’s clean and comfortable. I read the weather, less rain is in the south. So would like to have that confirmed. I don’t want to live too isolated, but not on top of people either. Maybe around puerto princesa.? Or any other recommendation? Or is is too touristy already for me to realize my dream. I will bring a small dog and maybe a cat or 2 when I move permanently there.
Would love to have some feed back, till then......thanks for replying.


----------



## Gazzalee (Jun 29, 2019)

I would suggest tou might try plugging 'Palawan' or 'Puerto Princesa' in google and chase a couple of the links returned. You will find all sorts of statistics and info including maps, weather and population numbers. Also if you've not been there before, you should go visit as a tourist and see if that little house on the beach can be had. Rules on importing pets can also be found using a google search.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Puerto Princessa is nice, some good beaches within 30 minutes.

Check out the Puerto Princessa rental/lease group on Facebook, They publish lots of listings for rentals in the area and you can post asking about places.


----------



## Uus (Oct 29, 2019)

Gazalee, thank you for your recommendations, done all of that. Know the legal site & been on just about all realestate sites. Am more wanting to know the info from people that live there.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Finding a cozy home*



Uus said:


> Gazalee, thank you for your recommendations, done all of that. Know the legal site & been on just about all realestate sites. Am more wanting to know the info from people that live there.


Hi Uus, and welcome to the forum. Beautiful spot to retire to in the Philippines that could be nearly everyone's dream.

For sure your upcoming trip should be an eye opener and would give you and idea on whether it's for you, not only a place to live but also the food options and available food products, I've never been to Palawan but example on food products not available such as sour cream, and cottage cheese two products that aren't sold here or so terrible tasting you wouldn't want to buy them but you will be able to find cheese and another sore area would be lack of variety when it comes to vegetables. 

Long term Visa option's... if single then it would be one of the SRRV Visa's through the Philippine Retirement Authority https://pra.gov.ph As foreigners we are only allowed to own condominiums, not homes or land unless you are married to a Philippines citizen then the home or land would go in their name.

Be very careful not to send any money to anyone on these real estate sites and always know that the price is always much higher if you're a foreigner and like any 3rd world country be wary of scams this is a very poor country.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Uus said:


> ... Anyway, here I go. It is time for me to retire somewhere peaceful and read a lot of good things about Palawan.


Hi Uus, welcome to the forum. Before proffering advice, could you let us know whether or not you’ve been to the Philippines before and if so, where did you go? Apart from reading a lot of good things about Palawan and wanting to retire somewhere peaceful, just wondering if there’s any other particular reason as to why you’ve zoomed in on that location.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Uus, welcome to the forum, hope you find some answers here and of course with our best friend google as others have mentioned. Great input from members asking pertinent questions.
About 8 years ago I went to Palawan, a night in Puerto Princesa (not my cup of tea) and 4 nights in El Nido, that was memorable but for us too remote (even though we are some 5 to 6 hours drive from Manila now) and at that time everything was cash, no credit/debit cards, possibly changed now.

As others have asked have you spent time (boots) on the ground here in PH? Tasted the flavours and the dirt? If you have then you are aware of what you could be in for especially if you include researching PH. expat sites, read and absorb. If this is your first time then make no firm plans, come, savour the flavours and then make a decision.
Research the costs and quarantine times (think 30 days) for your comrades. (dog and cats) Research your visa options, cost of living as well as renting/purchasing a condo, Numbeo can offer insights. Settling/relocating to a new country is no easy task whether retirement or work, a totally different can of worms, SRRV for that scenario perhaps or SIRV for those prepared to invest and gamble.

Good luck and ask away.

Cheer, Steve.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

An American guy does some videos about moving to Palawan. Search on Youtube for Suits to Shorts. He doesnt post often but many of his older videos talk about life there, finding a bank, things to do, etc. Good luck!


----------

